# who is your favourite singer and what are your favourite songs?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

i would really like to know who is your favourite singer and what all songs are your favorite. you can write any number of songs.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dragostea din tei............by o-zone


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

2 many to list!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Zakk said:


> 2 many to list!


lol ditto


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, anything by Michael W Smith. That and Steven Curtis Chapman. Oh, and Mark Schultz.


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Duck and Run by 3 Doors Down.  Or Santa Monica by Theory of a Dead Man


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

enya is also one of my favorites..orinoco flow and paint the sky with stars are awesome..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea Theory Of A Dead Man, Stone Sour, 12 Stone, Finntroll, Korpiklaani, Eluvietie, Samson, Slayer, Demonic Resurruction, Scorpions, Skid Row, Slip Knot, Megadeth, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Dimmu, Switchfoot, Kill Switch Engage, Warrant, Tesla, Nightwish, Children Of Bodem, Cradle Of Filth, Rob Zombie, White Zombie, WASP, BLS, Zakk Wylde, Ozzy, Sabbath, Within Temptation, Stratovarious, Gotthard, Nightwish, Lordi and this just to name a few of the bands i like...the list is never ending.....i keep adding new bands to listen to on a daily basis.

locally i support:

Every Mothers Night Mare, Arcane Rituals, Parikrama, Galeej Gurus, Millenium, Stone Cold and my 2 bands Trend Kill and Dream Weavers.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i have many favorite singers and it would take to long to type them all  so ill just tell you my favorite type of music which is dance


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My favorite song is Guns are Drawn by The Roots.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lacey mosely of flyleaf. Favorite singer, and their music has just.. really done a lot for me in my life. And beki, paramore is definitely amazing


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

flamingo said:


> Lacey mosely of flyleaf. Favorite singer, and their music has just.. really done a lot for me in my life. And beki, paramore is definitely amazing


i have never heard of this band before but still i will have a look at this band.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmmm
If I had to pick a single vocalist I guess I'd go with Robert Plant. Favorite songs would include "Since I've been loving you", "When the Levee Breaks", "Dazed and Confused", "The Rain Song", "Immigrant Song" and "No Quarter" (when I'm feeling Viking ), and "Fool in the Rain", although I've yet to find a zep song that I don't like... I generally prefer their live work to their studio work.

If I was picking a man who embodies a whole band - Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull (many people think his name is Jethro Tull, which is fitting since in many ways he *is* Tull). More than just a singer, he's the songwriter (and his flute playing differentiates Tull from their contemporaries). Favorite songs include "Stormy Monday", "Part of the Machine", "Locamotive Breath", "Witch's Promise", "Cross-eyed Mary", "Farm on the Freeway", "The Teacher", and of course "Aqualung".

Favorite singer/band that doesn't get airplay - Emry Atkinson.
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/emrysatkinson
Favorite Song - "The Wizard of Alderly Edge"
2nd favorite - "The Battle of Hastings"


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Flyleaf is the cheeeseeeee!
> I just wish they'd, you know, actually come out with music now.


Yeah, i'm still mad that you got to meet them xD. I missed seeing them play here twice this year. And they're coming out with a new cd this august, along with skillet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

i agree with Red......Ian IS tull. Zep also happens to one of the many bands i cant stay away from, though i prefer studio work to live concerts. live concert wise i would sell my arms and legs to watch Sully Erna from God Smack in a drum battle. the man is a genuis. Front man for god smack but whoops his drummers tush in a drum battle!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Gotthard and Trixter are 2 of the bands i recently "rediscovered". good old rock and roll. Gotthard reminds me SO much of Deep Purple, infact thier cover of Hush is so damn good, it will nearly pass of as upgraded purple sound.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

lohachata said:


> dragostea din tei............by o-zone




YESSSSSSSSSSS I HAVE ALL THE WORDS MEMORIZED EVEN THOUGH I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPEAK ROMANIAN...

even though i am part romanian...

LOVE THAT SONG!

ok me done.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Dragonbeards said:


> Well, anything by Michael W Smith. That and Steven Curtis Chapman. Oh, and Mark Schultz.


I like FFH and Steven Curtis Chapman's older stuff.

Also Booth Brothers and Legacy Five.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

in foreign language songs i really like lambada by kaoma. its really nice.


----------

